# Stalling with acceleration in 2011 Cruze



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi, all. I've had an unusual issue with my 2011 Cruze stalling in acceleration, one that has not been diagnosed by multiple mechanics. Maybe someone here can help me out.

For the last month, I've had an issue accelerating from zero or low speeds. When attempting to go from zero at a red light to the posted speed limit, the car stalls while trying to accelerate. The engine revs but the car feels as if it's in neutral for two seconds before pushing to the desired speed. You can feel the force as it moves to the desired level of acceleration. 


At first, I assumed this could be a matter with the transmission, so I took it to a local AAMCO. They ran diagnostics (for free, surprisingly enough) and determined the transmission was fine but pointed out I could use a fluid update, which I took. The issue returned the very next day and then was gone for nearly two weeks of driving at all sorts of speeds before last week, and it has persisted only after long highway drives but not neighborhood stops. Once the car accelerates to 30 or 40, there is no stall and it drives smoothly. I can drive on the highway no problem, but once I exit off, the issues arise.


There is no warning light on and the issue has vanished each time the next morning. My local mechanic cannot diagnose it without the symptoms present, and they've been on and off, and a local Chevy service center didn't have an answer nor could they diagnose it without a warning light.

I'm kind of at a loss with what to do. Does anyone have a good idea?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just to make sure, are we talking about a 1.4 turbo? If so, you are not referring to the turbo lag we all suffer through or is this something completely different?

[h=1]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Forgive me as I'm not well versed with cars. How do I know if it's a 1.4 turbo? Is this lag just something entirely normal over time?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cemms823 said:


> Forgive me as I'm not well versed with cars. How do I know if it's a 1.4 turbo? Is this lag just something entirely normal over time?


LT, LTZ, Eco (badge on trunk) = 1.4 liter turbo.

LS (no badge on trunk) = 1.8 liter.

What you describe could be a variety of things with the 1.4 turbo. I'd start with trying to run higher octane fuel in it and see if the issue goes away. The 1.4T is a pig in summer temperatures and often falls on its face on low octane fuel in the heat (pulls power to keep the engine from knocking)


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

I did confirm it's a 1.8 liter. The fact you bring up gas is very interesting to me. Last week, I had driven some 40 miles -- ranging from bumper-to-bumper traffic to hitting 90 -- and had no issues until I filled up with a full tank of the cheap gas. It was a humid day and I had the air blasting. I'm thinking the gas may have been an issue.

That said, I've also experienced symptoms when it was a cooler day in the 50s. But I've never used the high-grade gas since purchasing it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cemms823 said:


> I did confirm it's a 1.8 liter. The fact you bring up gas is very interesting to me. Last week, I had driven some 40 miles -- ranging from bumper-to-bumper traffic to hitting 90 -- and had no issues until I filled up with a full tank of the cheap gas. It was a humid day and I had the air blasting. I'm thinking the gas may have been an issue.
> 
> That said, I've also experienced symptoms when it was a cooler day in the 50s. But I've never used the high-grade gas since purchasing it.


Aha, more clues!

The fact that it happened JUST after you filled the tank points to the EVAP purge valve choking it out (it controls and releases fuel vapor canister vapors into the intake manifold, and when it's wide open at the wrong time, it has the effect of bogging the engine down). A common failure point on Cruzes, and a cheap and easy fix. 

Googling "Cruze purge valve" should turn up the part number for you. It's ~$20 or so. Make sure you get the right one for your motor.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Finally, some answers! My mechanic has been clueless on this and the local Chevy dealer didn't have an idea either. 

For more context, it's happened on other instances -- mostly as I decelerate in traffic, and then persists only at those low speeds when I try to accelerate. But the case of after I filled up the gas tank seemed to lend the most evidence.

Do you still believe it to be the purge valve issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cemms823 said:


> Finally, some answers! My mechanic has been clueless on this and the local Chevy dealer didn't have an idea either.
> 
> For more context, it's happened on other instances -- mostly as I decelerate in traffic, and then persists only at those low speeds when I try to accelerate. But the case of after I filled up the gas tank seemed to lend the most evidence.
> 
> Do you still believe it to be the purge valve issue?


Not aware of any other other common issues with the 1.8L that would cause that kind of behavior, and they don't usually bog down on 87 octane like the 1.4T like I was thinking. The purge valve is so common with the Cruze (and Ford Fusion, which uses the same part) that I'd give it a shot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

I actually drove it today on what's a chilly day in the 50s (it was near triple digits for a lot of the week) and the issue was gone. I'm starting to believe it may simply be an issue of needing higher power gas to manage the hot weather, as this hasn't been a steady issue when it's cooler like this.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

For the sake of posterity, an update here: car broke down tonight after another mechanic found nothing wrong through testing. The check engine light came on and it would not shift into reverse. I was able to drive the car once the light came out, though it would not accelerate and the engine revved near 5,000. I called a tow just to avoid furthering damage. 

Before it can be serviced tomorrow, any guesses to what it could be? I do have a powertrain warranty, so let's hope it's covered! If not, I'm starting a GoFundMe.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had a similar issue, actually two to be exact.

The first issue I had was the transmission wouldn't go into gear. I pulled into the daycare to drop my boy off. Come back out and couldn't get it to go into gear. I gave it some gas and it acted like it was in neutral then it gave a clunk sound. Dash lights, check engine lights, service traction control all came on. I cycled the ignition 4-5 times and finally they were gone. I put it in reverse and all was normal again. The dealership ended up putting in a new valve body I believe and new fluid ad haven't had an problems since.

The second issue I have usually happens when the transmission/engine is warm. Similar to what you were noticing. Very laggy take offs. you could have the pedal floor and it would just creep, then once you get to second gear all is good. It kinda worries me, if you go to pull out and have no throttle to keep up with traffic you are out of luck.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If the tach moves and the car doesn't, your problem isn't with the engine or emissions systems. Something's slipping in the drive train. Which has never happened to me in a GM product. In my (non-GM) experience, that would be worn clutch(es) or a sticking control piston in the transmission.


----------



## DawnieDew (Jul 25, 2019)

Cemms823 said:


> Hi, all. I've had an unusual issue with my 2011 Cruze stalling in acceleration, one that has not been diagnosed by multiple mechanics. Maybe someone here can help me out.
> 
> For the last month, I've had an issue accelerating from zero or low speeds. When attempting to go from zero at a red light to the posted speed limit, the car stalls while trying to accelerate. The engine revs but the car feels as if it's in neutral for two seconds before pushing to the desired speed. You can feel the force as it moves to the desired level of acceleration.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have a 2013 1.4 turbo Chevy Cruze with 110,000. Its been an outstanding car until about 6 months ago. Then it started stalling. No warning light. I took it to Midas and the guy accidentally put his hand on the fuse box and the car shut off...!!! And he touched it again and it started... THE FUSE BOX UNDER THE HOOD IS THE PROBLEM! I fixed that about 3 months ago and the car is running like a top!


----------



## BV21 (Jul 24, 2019)

My car does the same thing, 2011 LTZ 1.4T engine. In the hotter months, like 90 degree weather, sometimes the car will have zero acceleration. From a stop, the gas peddle can be floored and it does not go whatsoever. The RPMS don't increase so I have ruled out transmission slipping. Just yesterday sitting at a stop light the car just died. Any recommendations? I feel like this is a money pit.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BV21 said:


> My car does the same thing, 2011 LTZ 1.4T engine. In the hotter months, like 90 degree weather, sometimes the car will have zero acceleration. From a stop, the gas peddle can be floored and it does not go whatsoever. The RPMS don't increase so I have ruled out transmission slipping. Just yesterday sitting at a stop light the car just died. Any recommendations? I feel like this is a money pit.


Try filling up with higher octane gas - at least for the warmer months.


----------



## Daniel Gaobotse (Aug 19, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> Try filling up with higher octane gas - at least for the warmer months.


----------



## Daniel Gaobotse (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello everyone,am driving a Chevrolet cruze 1.6 engine and its automatic transmission but then the problem is the car has got delay in taking off,sometimes it stalls before it can start moving,i took it for diagnostic and the report i was given is that it doesn't pump enough oil in the gear box


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daniel Gaobotse said:


> Hello everyone,am driving a Chevrolet cruze 1.6 engine and its automatic transmission but then the problem is the car has got delay in taking off,sometimes it stalls before it can start moving,i took it for diagnostic and the report i was given is that it doesn't pump enough oil in the gear box


Sounds like a crap diagnosis.

It honestly sounds more like a sensor or perhaps an EVAP purge valve issue. Does it happen after filling up the car or it's been sitting in hot weather?


----------



## Daniel Gaobotse (Aug 19, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like a crap diagnosis.
> 
> It honestly sounds more like a sensor or perhaps an EVAP purge valve issue. Does it happen after filling up the car or it's been sitting in hot weather?


You know sometimes if i start the engine and let it idle until the temperature gauge reaches normal level,it doesn't show the sign of stalling and sometimes pisses me off when i engage a reverse gear where there is a slope and i have to engage a parking brake and then press the accelerator pedal then release the parking brake


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daniel Gaobotse said:


> You know sometimes if i start the engine and let it idle until the temperature gauge reaches normal level,it doesn't show the sign of stalling and sometimes pisses me off when i engage a reverse gear where there is a slope and i have to engage a parking brake and then press the accelerator pedal then release the parking brake


An automatic should never stall just because there's a hill. The car should know how to deal with it.

I would try to rule out a metered air leak or purge valve leak. 

You can find the purge valve on top of the intake manifold with a vacuum hose that runs into the intake. Block off the lines/ports with a piece of plastic wrap and a rubber band and see how it runs.


----------



## Daniel Gaobotse (Aug 19, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> An automatic should never stall just because there's a hill. The car should know how to deal with it.
> 
> I would try to rule out a metered air leak or purge valve leak.
> 
> You can find the purge valve on top of the intake manifold with a vacuum hose that runs into the intake. Block off the lines/ports with a piece of plastic wrap and a rubber band and see how it runs.


I will try your idea and let you know how it behaves


----------



## Daniel Gaobotse (Aug 19, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> An automatic should never stall just because there's a hill. The car should know how to deal with it.
> 
> I would try to rule out a metered air leak or purge valve leak.
> 
> You can find the purge valve on top of the intake manifold with a vacuum hose that runs into the intake. Block off the lines/ports with a piece of plastic wrap and a rubber band and see how it runs.


The other thing is that it doesn't display anything on cluster except the code 91and code 67


----------



## TimKessler (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi. I have a 2013 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ. My car would choke when pressing the accelerator I also had a little smoke from oil leaking. I replaced the purge valve and the manifold which was cracked. This completely solved my issue. The manifold part alone from the dealer was $742. Thanks to Walker Chevrolet in Franklin, TN for quick diagnosis and resolving issue.
The purge valve was a much cheaper part and may have been the primary “choke” behavior.


----------

